# Mathews DXT?



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

East Shore Jon said:


> She'll be half owner whether or not she knows it.


She'll be half OWNER rather you like it or not :lol:


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

ENCORE said:


> She'll be half OWNER rather you like it or not :lol:


 You got that rite lol! :lol:


----------

